# WTB:Evans Colson correct rack and pedals for this beast.



## JOEL (Apr 2, 2013)

Thinking this should have a rear rack. Need correct Pedals.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 2, 2013)

Aw man, that's an awesome find. I was excited to respond that I have a rack for you but it is for the earlier Evans Colson frame.


----------



## izee2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Evan rack?*

I have this one. It on a Evans Sonic scout girls bike. Not sure if its the rack your lookin for. If your interested in the rack or the bike pm me I'm open to offers.








Thanks
Tom


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2013)

Unique tanklight. 
I have a pitted rear rack from my Evan Action Lady Evans.
The chrome is in real bad shape. But its a complete rack.
Have the frame and chainring as well.
If you look at my gallery the pics of the complete bike before I parted out the best parts.
Let me know if youre interested. I can let all that I have left on the bike go for $30 + shipping from  23518.
Rack is $15 + shipping. Will take a large box.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yeshoney (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the same rack as the green one but it has the Delta light box.  Missing the lens though.  Pics if you are interested.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the rear rack I still have. The chrome is poor shape.






Also the picture of the bike it was from.






I think the 2 bikes are very close in style. Here is yours rotated for easier viewing....and its a cool looking bike.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Guess I need to do my homework and see which rack I need. Was thinking it should have the taillight rack but the chrome one on JD's bike is probably the one. I notice this tank has a tail light in it.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 3, 2013)

JD's should be the one you need. Your bike is very late in the Evans production run. For the last few years, they even dropped the Colson from their namesake like the bike in question. There were two racks available at the time depending on the model. But yours is definitely one of the highest equipped models which came with the chrome tube rack.

Here's a link to a late Evans catalog that should be of interest to you: http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_results.cgi?comp=howiebik&framed=0&part=Cat-E%20914%201961-a&scat=1&scatord=desc&scatall=no&skey=norm&srkeyall=NEW&srkeywords=&srcateg=
Cheers!


----------



## JOEL (Apr 3, 2013)

It's a 600 model. Thanks for the lit !


----------



## JOEL (May 8, 2013)

Still looking for the wire rack shown in JD's post, and pedals for this bike.


----------



## jd56 (May 8, 2013)

Still have the pitted rack joel if you want it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JOEL (May 8, 2013)

Thanks JD. Looking for one with nice chrome to match the condition of the bike.


----------

